# Thai citizenship inquiry



## missplacedtexan75 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello Everone!
I am needing info on Thai citizenship
I was born in thailand to a thai mother and US father, I have a thai birth certificate, but left Thailand when I was 4. I was wondering if I still have thai citizenship


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

missplacedtexan75 said:


> Hello Everone!
> I am needing info on Thai citizenship
> I was born in thailand to a thai mother and US father, I have a thai birth certificate, but left Thailand when I was 4. I was wondering if I still have thai citizenship


First place to start;

ROYAL THAI CONSULATE-GENERAL: 3232 MCKINNEY AVENUE, SUITE 1400: DALLAS, TX 75204-2429: Tel : (214) 740-1498

Give them a call.

Good luck.


----------

